

Journalist charged with helping Anonymous hack L.A. Times, TV station - clicks
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2013/03/journalist-accused-of-helping-anonymous-hack-la-times-tv-station.html

======
beryllium
The charges in the indictment seem ludicrously disproportionate to the
observed impact. I mean, giving away your workplace credentials is beyond
stupid (and highly unprofessional), but I think it doesn't quite rise to "30
years in jail" as a valid punishment.

